# Lucky new kayak



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought a new kayak, took it to the HRBT and caught a striper with a really interesting tag...




Check out the full story...

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/02/crossing-my-fingers-in-new-kayak.html


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

WTG ROB !!!! first congrats on the new ride !!! second on catching "Diamond Jim" or at least one of his cousins !!! good to see that a tagged fish from 2009 was still alive and well after dodging all the gill nets !!!

Let us know the outcome....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Congrats Rob, I have an old school Prowler 13, same hull I think, and love it. I see you are partial to Tan hulls.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Your DA MAN:beer::beer:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Rob, I'm curious how much space you are able to use on the mod pod and still have room to land a fish?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to know if you can store a 7'6" Rod in the hatch at the seat??


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Rob,I know you fish hard...you're gonna love that boat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I haven't heard back about the tag yet, but still keeping my fingers crossed. Saltrunner, there's plenty of room in the rod pod for lots of stuff. It does stick up quite a bit toward the bottom half of your legs but gets lower towards the upper part of your legs. As far as landing fish, I think for big fish, you should be able to bend your knees and keep the fish in between your legs. For schoolies and similar sized fish you can stick one leg out and put the fish where your leg was. Also, Kevin told me that Lee just opens the rod pod and when he lifts a good sized fish over the side he just lets it fall into the pod.

Fishnutz, a 7'6 rod will fit in the pod. You have to send it towards the stern with the tip going first. I don't have any 8ft rods, but it looks like it might even fit that too. Barely. But don't hold me to that. 7'6" definitely.


----------

